# Emmies surgery update



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi folks! Well this am Emmie FINALLY had her surgery to remove the pins in her knees. Surgeon said the right knee pins had moved, and they came out very easily. The left, only one pin was removed, 'cause the other pin was embedded in the bone, and he felt it would never cause any trouble.

She is very sleepy. I got home about 10:30 am and she has been sleeping ever since. I picked her up and changed the pee pad, and gave her to my roommate. She is very red around the sutures obviously. No pain pills were given, so I'll see how she is tomorrow. She did eat quickly and has drank some water. I'm so glad this is over. The weather has been so crappy and later today it has poured rain. Glad I got there and back before it really started.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad to hear everything went well and she is back home now!! I hope she heals quickly and has no pain!! Now it's time for extra snuggles, kisses, and love. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad things went well , poor little Emmie, hope she doesn't have any pain tomorrow.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet Emmie! Give her hugs for me!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update: Emmie is still 'resting'. She did eat eagerly this am, and took her meds. She came up and visited me on the couch (my morning to sleep late--roommate feeds and medicates the dogs) when I got up. She is 'tasting' her stitches, but stops quickly when I show her the inflatable collar I have.!! So far the incisions look good. Not as red as yesterday.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds to be going well, I hope she heals really quickly. Kisses to Emmie xxx


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fingers crossed Emmie heals up quickly and without pain 



x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear she doing ok..hugs to from the girls...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy to hear that it went well. Hope she has a quick recovery!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So glad all well. LOL about the collar. My guy learned "No lick" from the collar after his neuter. He still stops licking when told.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't been on in a while, I didn't know Emmie had to have surgery! I hope she is healing well and everything is going as planned. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 'caught' Emmie licking her incisions. I tell her 'leave it', and she does----when I am watching!! I will put the inflatable collar on, if the incisions look red. This licking the stitches was a problem when she was spayed, and when she had the original knee operations, too. She hates the collar, and acts like she is choking, even though I can get two fingers in between her and the collar.?


----------

